
IBM’s Power Roadmap Extended by Chip Breakthrough - sjreese
http://www.nextplatform.com/2015/07/09/ibms-power-roadmap-extended-by-chip-breakthrough/
======
Quequau
This probably should have the publication date, July 2015, stuck in the title.

